# Belüftung/Kühlung Schaltschrank



## Phase (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo, Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich hab ein Projekt wo ein Schaltschrank belüftet werden soll. Wie finde ich heraus ob ein normaler Schaltschranklüfter reicht oder ob ich ein Klimagerät brauche? Welche Angaben muss ich machen? 
Habe auf diesen Gebiet noch nie etwas gemacht.


----------



## Michael 77 (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo Phase,

zuerst einmal wäre es wichtig zu wissen was in deinem Schaltschrank eingebaut ist.
Sind es viele Komponenten die Wärme abstrahlen. z B Frequenzumrichter.
Das andere wäre die Umgebungstemperatur.
Steht der Schaltschrank im Freien oder zum Beispiel in einer Produktionshalle wo es sowieso eine erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur gibt.

Michael


----------



## Phase (13 Juni 2008)

In den Schrank befinden sich: 1 Pannel PC, 1 10A Netzteil von Siemens, 1 Linmot Regler und ein Rexroth Indradrive C der 32,1 A Stromaufnahme hat.
Standort ist ein Raum wo weitere Versuchsanlagen stehen


----------



## Fritze (13 Juni 2008)

Schau mal bei Rittal nach. Da habe ich mir auch einmal ein Programm zum berechnen von Schaltschrank-Klimatisierungen heruntergeladen.
MfG Fritze.


----------



## Michael 77 (13 Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach reicht ein Schranklüfter mit 250mm bzw. 320mm Durchmesser.
Und natürlich ein extra Lufteintrittsgitter.
Ein Thermostat dazu.

MfG

Michael


----------



## Phase (13 Juni 2008)

hab das program gerade heruntergeladen, aber das ist ja ziemlich kompliziert. Hab bis jetzt noch nie etwas damit zu tun gehabt.

Also nur ein Gehäuselüfter ist denke ich zu wenig. Dieser 32,1 A Rexroth Servoregler ist schon ein riesen hoschi...


----------



## Michael 77 (13 Juni 2008)

Information von Rittal

http://www.rittal.at/index.asp?rittalde=1&id=238&ViewAt=3-18&Dom=at&lang=D&NavName=Filterlüfter


----------



## Phase (19 Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle. Bin überrascht wie schnell einen hier geholfen wird.


----------

